# 8530 starting to look like mill again



## calstar (Jan 6, 2015)

Starting to put it back together, glad to see it beginning to look like a mill. I'm a big guy with an old back, I made a riser/rolling base for it. Got a few dings in the new paint, will touch up after complete assembly.  Link to painting process:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/29310-Clausing-8530-paint
Brian




column/base as purchased



wood dolly below used to move the column around my small shop area, lots of things on rollers, the new riser/base is seen in the last pic 



lift off, harbor freight $40 chain fall, very handy for one person lifts



ready to land


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 6, 2015)

While you have it down that far you might want to add a 5" riser block.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...k-(Clasusing-8520)?highlight=8520+riser+block


  "Billy G"


----------



## calstar (Jan 7, 2015)

Bill Gruby said:


> While you have it down that far you might want to add a 5" riser block.
> 
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...k-(Clasusing-8520)?highlight=8520+riser+block
> 
> ...



My goal now is to get it up and running, but yes, the addition of more inches of column height is a good idea.  The 8530s already have a 2" riser as a standard feature the 8520s do not, adding a couple more inches to that would be relatively simple and I will most likely do it in the future.

Below is a quote from   http://www.lathes.co.uk/clausing vertical/index.html ;all pics I've seen of the 8530s have this riser.

_The later and improved version of the miller carried the Model Type 8530 and had, amongst other improvements, a heavier knee with a horizontal base, *a column made taller by the inclusion of a distance piece* and a two-speed hand-feed to the table..

_Here's the riser on mine as purchased; he "bolt" is a diy indexing pin from the previous owner to go with the pin above it.

_
__
_thanks

Brian


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 7, 2015)

Bill Gruby said:


> While you have it down that far you might want to add a 5" riser block.
> 
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...k-(Clasusing-8520)?highlight=8520+riser+block
> 
> ...



Thank you for the link.  The photos were great.


----------



## calstar (Jan 9, 2015)

knee install


----------

